# Will lava rocks hurt him?



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

You know those red rocks that people put in gardens. The people that lived here before had them. So they are here and there in the backyard. I am trying to find them and get rid of them. 

Shadow crunches them up like they are nothing. No reaction so far. Maybe a little bit of a loose stool. 
Has anyone ever had this happen??


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

When you say crunches, you mean Shadow is eating them?

If so, that could be a blockage waiting to happen


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Not lava rock but Morgan eats concrete. She thinks she's funny and always makes a big show out of finding a chunk of 'crete and crunching it up while I"m screaming DON"T EAT THAT. My house is old and who knows what's in that. I'm lucky she has a strong stomach!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes he is eating him. 

It is like the second poster said, that their dog eats concrete. He is making a game out of it with me. He makes me chase him.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Should I call his vet, even if he is not showing any signs of trouble?? 

What would he do if he had a blockage? Stop eating?? 
He has been doing this for over a week. I have caught him with at least 3. I am trying to find them and get them out of the yard. He finds them first. Like we are having this egg hunt or something. 
He loves to do what I do. 
BUT I am not eating them.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You could call the vet the next time he does it and see what they think.

If he has a blockage, he'll strain to poop and nothing or not much will come out. It's gross but check his poop for a few days after you catch him eating the lava rock, see if it comes out. When Morgan's been eating concrete, I can see it, not unlike CORN - but that's another yucky subject.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Signsof GI Block:
Vomiting, Diarrhea, Lethargy.

Sounds like







It's time to train the "Leave-It" command!!!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Until you decide your yard is free of those rocks or anything else hazardous to your dog, I would not let it roam loose out there. I know it's a pain but it's better than having the dog get sick over something that could have been prevented.


Instead of the "leave it" command, how about "trade"? This way the dog will help in cleaning up the yard and get a treat.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Trade sounds good I will try that. 
Because when I catch him he already has it in his mouth, the crunches alert me, so I am saying leave it, drop it, he is running away laughing at me, like no way.








Even more at first. Now he is getting a little better, he will come to me so I can take it out. My detrimination beat out his. 

First, clean the yard. Dah! 

I will try the trade thing. I bet he will drop it as soon as he sees a treat in my hand.








Thanks!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, yard is a clean as possible for today. 

My 4 yr old son helped, 1 pc of licorice for every dump truck full of rocks! Then he bargined and got 3! 
I am a push over. 

The trade worked like a charm. I said drop it! Showed him the treat, he did!! 
It worked later when he got a hold of my son's airplane too!!
Thank you!

We are working on leave it too!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

No signs of blokage or any health problems in THAT area.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My dog Tosca loves socks so I am now teaching her trade so that she will not run away with a taboo item and try to swallow it before I get a chance to remove it from her mouth. She's more than willing to drop whatever she has for one of my treats.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986My 4 yr old son helped, 1 pc of licorice for every dump truck full of rocks! Then he bargined and got 3!
> I am a push over.


Cute! My 3 1/2 year old has been working hard digging out my new garden, all for a quarter...


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Time for a raise Mom,









Thanks everyone for your advice. Seems so simple once you read it on here. 

Why didnt I think of that???


----------

